# help! I cant sleep!!



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Iv tried ambien, lavender baths, lavender oil, warm milk, benadryl, magnesium, sleepy time tea, chamomile tea, working till I drop.. nothing works week after week Im up till 3 4 in the morning and up again at 7, no matter how early I get up no matter what I try I only get 1 or 2 good nights sleep a month. I do have fibromyalgia and I know not sleeping can be part of it. Does anyone have any other ideas. this has been going on for 20+ years


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

dixiegal62 said:


> Iv tried ambien, lavender baths, lavender oil, warm milk, benadryl, magnesium, sleepy time tea, chamomile tea, working till I drop.. nothing works week after week Im up till 3 4 in the morning and up again at 7, no matter how early I get up no matter what I try I only get 1 or 2 good nights sleep a month. I do have fibromyalgia and I know not sleeping can be part of it. Does anyone have any other ideas. this has been going on for 20+ years



Some people don't need much sleep.

Here are some suggestions:

1) physical exercise every day. This will help you sleep and also helps the fibromyalgia.
2) some people find that a prescription from an allopath for flexeril improves their sleep and their fibromyalgia symptoms.
3) always go to bed at the same time of day, don't do anything but sleep (or get intimate) in your bedroom, have no distractions of noise or lights (or use a blindfold and ear-plugs). If you don't fall asleep in 20 minutes or more, get out of bed and do something else, outside the bedroom, for 30 minutes to an hour, then try again.
4) take a warm shower before bed, drink warm milk.
5) no caffiene or other stimulants
6) no naps during the day
7) proteins in the morning, carbs in the evening ( this risks weight gain but is condusive to sleeping).
8) take your OTC or herbal pain reliever of choice at bedtime and have a glass of water and second dose at your bedside in case you wake up when it wears off. With the fibromyalgia you may have low-level pain interfering with your sleep, that you are so used to that you don't consciously notice it.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, I may not be any help!
I have to drink a strong cup of coffee before I go to bed (one of the first things your told NOT to do!) 
Have you tried soothing music playing quietly? If it is too quiet in my house I lay there listening for noises... 
A good night routine will help too. Do the same thing every night, in the same order. If reading makes you sleepy, read a bit as you snuggle in.
I usually read and sip my coffee, then find myself nodding off.

My dad and a lot of our family are insomniacs. Dad never slept more than 3 or 4 hours a night, and my oldest DS is the same. Some times I only need 3-4 hours of sleep at night. But I dont feel tired or drug out the next day. 

Isn't there a homeopathic sleep aid?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

You may have tried this, seems too simple: Magnesium supplements. Can't hurt. I also was put to sleep by the tea called 'Calm'.

Patty


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Sex and alcohol.


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

I don't have a big problem FALLING asleep but usually wake up at 2 a.m. and then can't get back to sleep. I try everything that I read about. Last week WalMart had a new product called Sleep Fast and I do believe it might be helping. Sometimes remedies will work for a while and then quit working.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

what about valerian


----------



## janeren (Sep 14, 2007)

You could get a natural product which has melentonin in it. One of my friends gave me some that she bought and it did work for a while. I was the same way and couldn't sleep and there would be days that I wouldn't get ANY sleep at all. I finally talked to my dr and he perscribed something called Trazodone it is a low grade antidepressent that is NOT adictive which has a sleeping aid in it. I only had to take it for 2 weeks to get in a sleep pattern and now only take it once in a while when I have trouble. It has been the only thing that has helped with me. I was like you and tried EVERYTHING and nothing worked till doc put me on this. It is great cause now i only have to take 1/2 tablet and I fall right to sleep within half an hour. And the best part is I don't wake up with a drugged feeling.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

When I was in my twenties I had insomnia and would lie awake for hours each night. Then as I laid in bed each night I started practicing holding my one point. Within a month I started falling asleep in 5 minutes and staying asleep.

The one point is that area about 2" below your navel and is supposed to be our center. You start by imagining that the one point is huge and fills the room but the center is still below your navel. Then you shrink it by 1/2 and then by 1/2 again continuing until it's so tiny you can barely imagine it. Hold that thought but if you lose it don't worry. Just start again. As you do this breathe in through your nose so that you make very slight snoring sound and breathing out lightly making a ha sound.

It takes practice but it does work. It also works during the day to refresh.

I've used it to go back to sleep when stress wakes me up and won't let me go back to sleep.

Try it! You've got nothing better to do at 3 am anyway do you?


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

ty everyone I will give some of your ideas a try. Maybe Ill get lucky and find the one that works for me


----------



## Cntrygrl (Sep 8, 2007)

You might also try kava kava. It will help you sleep :zzz: , but not make you drug-drowsy...and you wake up refreshed in the morning. :happy:


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

Valerian works really well for DH and myself.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Daily exercise...Daily B Vitamins...Daily Magnesium...Daily EFA's and around my Moon 2 tsps. Valerian tincture in water just before my head hits the pillow.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

dixiegal62 said:


> ty everyone I will give some of your ideas a try. Maybe Ill get lucky and find the one that works for me


let us know what worked best


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

I mix zoloft, methocarbamol, phenobarbital, fiurocet, piroxicam and orange Smirnoff vodka.

Ive been tossing in a multivitamin and a mega dose of vitamin E for good measure lately....

seems to be working for the most part.

the first hour when I wake up is killer but, I'll do almost anything anymore for a pain free full nights sleep.

dont use trazadone.... I'd rather drop acid than take trazadone for sleep, its probably just me, but its a nightmare drug.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

oh this is alternative health forum....

nevermind.

try some warm milk and some opium tea.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

ROTFLMAO Comfortablynumb you had me worried for a second..lol...

(Trazadone scares me...made me near suicidal after my brothers death...bad medicine and bad doc for not listening to me)


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm pretty tolerant to most drugs but trazadone was....

wow. I'm shocked it isnt a more popular street drug.


----------



## fretti (Jun 30, 2007)

+1 for valerian

Also, my brother, who was 14 years my elder, told me about this one: steep a bag of chamomile tea in hot orange juice - NOT water. This is not only incredibly good but very relaxing. Don't use any canned OJ. The heat seems to make it taste "tinnier." Use the best OJ you can and you will be rewarded with sleep. :angel:


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

make tea in OJ?

thats different... sounds good.

a little vodka and sounds like a promising nightcap.

lol


----------



## janeren (Sep 14, 2007)

I had NO trouble with trazadone.... in fact it was the ONLY think that worked for me and didn't give me nightmares or make me feel drugged in the AM. I still take half if I have trouble sleeping.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

comfortablynumb said:


> I mix Zoloft, methocarbamol, phenobarbital, fiurocet, piroxicam and orange Smirnoff vodka.



really? I mixed ambien, zyrtec, skelaxin, tramadol with a couple glasses of wine and was still up all night. I started drooling though


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

rose2005 said:


> Have you tried Calms forte? I think it's about $5 for 100 pills and after years of not getting any sleep till 3 am and waking at 6-7am...I have found something that works.
> I take 3 pills ( the max amount stated) and MOST of the time I sleep well.
> Rose


I use Calms forte also. I got my instructions from a Naturopath Dr. 
Take 1 Calms Forte pill during day. Take 1 5-HTP capsule twice each day. This is a B-6 supplement of highest quality. Made by Metabolic Maintenance Products based in Oregon. Not found just anywhere. I got mine from the Naturopath DR.) Also take 1 B complex twice each day. 
At bedtime take 3 Calms Forte tables
1 5 HTP
I have had a terrible time sleeping, for several years now. This combination has really helped me get some good sleep. 
It is recommended not to drink caffeine late in day or evening nor eat chocolate before bed. Also recommended not to eat a late meal just before bed. It plays havoc with your rest not to mention the extra wt it may put on you.
I hope you find a suggestion that works good for you. Let us know what has worked for you later on. Take care...


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

rose2005 said:


> Have you tried Calms forte? I think it's about $5 for 100 pills and after years of not getting any sleep till 3 am and waking at 6-7am...I have found something that works.
> I take 3 pills ( the max amount stated) and MOST of the time I sleep well. About 5 nights out of 7 I sleep good for about 6 hrs. On the other nights I still feel like I could run a marathon.
> 
> They are cheap, available at most places, and on Amazon, so worth a try.
> Rose


 I have never heard of them, but will see if I can find some around here, amazon is out of stock. we only have a cvs here and walmart so I may have to try somewhere else online. thanks


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

comfortablynumb said:


> I mix zoloft, methocarbamol, phenobarbital, fiurocet, piroxicam and orange Smirnoff vodka.
> 
> Ive been tossing in a multivitamin and a mega dose of vitamin E for good measure lately....
> 
> ...


This all sounds like a scary cocktail. Is it safe?


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

I have a sound machine at my bedside. The constant sound seems to help me sleep.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

this relax you a lot and helps you to sleep in a natural way.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

After I wrote that last post, I had a night of total sleeplessness. It was awful...Last night I took two Valarian capsules and slept much better. I still woke a few times but went right back to sleep. YAY!!!!


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

I tried the calm forte and it did help me sleep but I had such terrible headaches the nest day that nothing would help, I thought at first it was a fluke but if I skipped a night no headache in the next day and on the nights I took it big headache every time. I wish it didnt cause them because the sleep was very good. Iv been trying calcium and mag again in the morning and at night and I have been sleeping abit better the last few days, hopefully it'll last


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

You are giving too much thought to this, is like anorexics they are thinking the whole day " I am fat" I am fat" in your case you are thinking too much about your situation. I don't know how to tell you to stop thinking about it, but what really works for me is to work hard with demanding people, get a job taking care of children or senior citizen, they are really good taking your thoughts away and draining your energy. Also, I think you may be depressed, You need to see your doctor and have some test done. I know a guy with Hyperthiroidism, he was sleeping almost nothing at night, and when he started taking "tapazol' the first thing he stated was "I finally can sleep" a if you sleep with animals this may keep you up. I know a case this person was sleeping with two labradors Retrievers very active dogsin her case, and they use to wake her up in the middle of the night and waking her up several times in a single night. So there a lot of things you need to check. My daughter needs heavy drapes and curtains in her windows, if not she is not sleeping. Well good luck and God Bless....



suzfromWi said:


> After I wrote that last post, I had a night of total sleeplessness. It was awful...Last night I took two Valarian capsules and slept much better. I still woke a few times but went right back to sleep. YAY!!!!


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

I agree Rose. There are night swhen I sleep fine, and then the next night toss and turn and no sleep. I get up early no matter what, and work my butt off all day. I can be exhausted and still stay awake. Theres no rymn or reason to it all....


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

dixiegal62 said:


> I tried the calm forte and it did help me sleep but I had such terrible headaches the nest day that nothing would help, I thought at first it was a fluke but if I skipped a night no headache in the next day and on the nights I took it big headache every time. I wish it didnt cause them because the sleep was very good. Iv been trying calcium and mag again in the morning and at night and I have been sleeping abit better the last few days, hopefully it'll last


I don't think it is the Calm Forte because there would be nothing in it that would cause you any discomfort (unless your allergic to one of the ingredients). It could be that you sleep sound and had your neck twisted just right (well, wrong...lol) in your sleep. That happens to me frequently if when I really go out. You just don't realize your twisted or sleep on it wrong when your so deep asleep.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm with Rose. Insomnia is not in your head and has no rhyme or reason. It is your body's reaction to life in general, but more so, a chemical reaction/changes, in the brain. 

It also happens the older you get. Most people don't sleep as good 40 as they did at 30; worst at 50 than 40, etc. 

Sleep in women will also have a great deal to do with hormone levels. The more depleted your homones, the less you sleep. At menopause it's terrible. After menopause it's hit and miss! Add "life" to that and whew baby, it's a wonder we get any sleep! :baby04:


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Rita said:


> I don't have a big problem FALLING asleep but usually wake up at 2 a.m. and then can't get back to sleep. I try everything that I read about. Last week WalMart had a new product called Sleep Fast and I do believe it might be helping. Sometimes remedies will work for a while and then quit working.


This is me too. Did it again last nite.  Got up -finally-& took a benadryl. So typing veeerrry slooow this am... 

Patty


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

Benadryl used to be the last resort when I would wake up at 2 a.m. Last night I took one and IT didn't even help. I am tempted to go to the doctor but I feel if I start any of the prescription drugs I will never be able to get off of them. If I didn't read about lack of sleep causing health problems I probably wouldn't worry so much about not getting 8 hours. I am not depressed, I do a lot of physical work during the day and don't think much about sleep once I am up and about. I never feel tired from lack of sleep...........


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

Such much more? like what?...  Educate me please.....
But maybe this is a blessing, read read a lot, I will be reading all the way, I will read my bible until I (finally) memorize it. Write, write letters and postcards etc to your family, friends brothers and Sister from the church. I read a fellow in my area sleeps every nite an average of two hrs, and he developed a hobbie with buttons, he glue bottons on things regular things in my area he is a kind of an artist he sells those stuff in art fairs and such. I know a lady in my town (she never told me) but I see her light is on almost every night practically all night, she walks her dogs up and down and all around every night. She has very healthy dogs, let me tell you. And I bet she is healthy too. So I think this is a blessing in disguise, why not to write a book, or to paint something or just to paint your home inside, all over again?. How about to organize your family pictures? there is so many things you may do. My advise is put yourself in bed go to sleep and when you wake up try one of my suggestions it doesn't matter if is 2:00 am this is still a free country if you ask me. And try to avoid pills, pills make your biochemical and biorhythm get out of wack, intoxicate your liver and make you unhealthy to the short or long run. And you may develop resistance to those medications God Bless.



rose2005 said:


> You can be as tired as tired can be, having worked you self to exhaustion and still not sleep. You can be as happy and carefree with no depression whatsoever and still not sleep. You can go to bed, not having thought about sleep at all through the day, and still not sleep, or sleep for just a couple of hours.
> 
> Insomnia can be a result of so much more than the above.
> 
> Rose


----------



## Debbie at Bount (Feb 24, 2005)

Valerian root does work but I feel nausea the next day. Well at least I feel yukky the next morning. If I take one 500mg of valerian it doesn't work, so..I would take 2 500 mg and I think that is too much.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

rose2005 said:


> If I take Benadryl I could clean everyones home in Virginia and still be wired to go!
> 
> Not for me....
> 
> Rose


 last time I took it my heart raced so bad I had to wake hubby up I thought I was going to have to go to the er. I havnet taken it since. Having firbomyalgia there are a lot of meds I have weird reactions to.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

rose2005 said:


> Sleeping any better Dixiegal62?
> What about you Suz?
> 
> I hope you have found something that helps.
> ...


 my sleep hasnt been too bad the last few days. Im sleeping but its a light sleep, but hey, I'll take it


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

greenboy said:


> Such much more? like what?...  Educate me please.....
> But maybe this is a blessing, read read a lot, I will be reading all the way, I will read my bible until I (finally) memorize it. Write, write letters and postcards etc to your family, friends brothers and Sister from the church. I read a fellow in my area sleeps every nite an average of two hrs, and he developed a hobby with buttons, he glue buttons on things regular things in my area he is a kind of an artist he sells those stuff in art fairs and such. I know a lady in my town (she never told me) but I see her light is on almost every night practically all night, she walks her dogs up and down and all around every night. She has very healthy dogs, let me tell you. And I bet she is healthy too. So I think this is a blessing in disguise, why not to write a book, or to paint something or just to paint your home inside, all over again?. How about to organize your family pictures? there is so many things you may do. My advise is put yourself in bed go to sleep and when you wake up try one of my suggestions it doesn't matter if is 2:00 am this is still a free country if you ask me. And try to avoid pills, pills make your biochemical and biorhythm get out of whack, intoxicate your liver and make you unhealthy to the short or long run. And you may develop resistance to those medications God Bless.


a blessing? I think you mean well, but unless you know what its like to be so tired and just lie there staring at the wall all night, watching the hours go by, knowing you have to get up soon and this is the 4th or 5th night youve been awake you just cant understand  I get plenty done during the day, I home school my youngest, take care of our small farm, run our painting business, make candles and bath products for my business, take care of my 3 grandkids and run my home, care for my mil, not to mention running errands, cooking meals the list goes on and on, at night I want to sleep. if I ever find a pill that works for me I'll sure enough take it


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

rose2005 said:


> On a serious note....I'm glad you are sleeping, even if it is a light sleep. I know I am doing better, but only really manage to sleep lightly between the hours of 2 and 7am. It's something though!
> 
> Rose


 glad your getting a bit of sleep too.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

I slept good tuesday night then wed. had a bad night. Last night I took 2 tylenol sleepy night tablets and fell into a deep sleep. One hour and a half later I woke with restless legs. I had to get up and walk the house altho my head was still sleepy. It was so awful.I,ll never take them again. NEVER! I get up very early in the morning, work my butt off all day, get plenty of fresh air and should be able to sleep but many nights cannot. It gets so tiresome.... :grump:


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

Suz, the Tylenol PM does the same thing to me. I feel "wired" and silly as it sounds I have to get up and have a cheese sandwich and milk and I can get over the weird feeling. I don't know if the getting up and walking or the snack (think tryptophan sp?) does the trick. I have been having better nights by going back to what I used to take i.e. Super Snooze, ClorTrim tab, melatonin and L-tryptophan. Honestly I feel like a junky with my night table filled with stuff. I have the new MidNite stuff that dissolves in the mouth w/o water for when you wake up at night and I think it helps to get back to sleep.


----------



## Bricker (Apr 15, 2006)

I used trazadone a few years ago. For the first time in a long time, I slept through the whole night. When I woke up and tried to get out of bed, I was so dizzy that I thought I was going to fall. I felt drugged up until afternoon and my eyes were dilated. I was helping my wife at the county fair, but had to leave early. I called the doctors office and explained what had happened. I was told that trazadone does not have that effect on people. I was told to take half a pill that night. Like an idiot, I took the half pill. I had bad dreams that night and woke up with same effects that morning. I will never in my life take trazadone again.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

My opinion is to avoid medication as much as you can. Try health products if you want , and after all, this forum is a homesteding forum, to do things not like the regular population but to find a better alternative, I am not playing doctor but as a physician's assistant I have 17 years of experience and I know what I am saying "sleeping pill/medication" may bother the biochemestry of your brain and create drug addiction, and this is just my opinion, not my medical opinion, these are suggestions not concelling sections. also in my personal experience,I have something to say, I needed a pacemaker three years ago. I was pretty close to meet my Maker, I had a complete heart blockage. And I can tell you what insomnia is all about, the pacemaker was set in 60 beats/minutes and that gave me INSOMNIA, every body go to sleep when their heart is 40 beats (more or less) per minutes ,but my heart is not allowed to do this, so I have to go to sleep with a heart beating 60beats per minutes! . I have all kind of medications available to me and I did not take them at all. Took me TWO years to have a whole night of full sleep, I am familiar now with all my neighbors nocturnal noises , I can identify all my neighbors dogs when they bark and why they bark during the night, also during those days i did several nocturnal activities myself I cleaned the house , painted walls, did gardening with a flash light, read books several times, mainly the bible,I took also painting as one of my hobbies, One of my paintings is hanging in my office right now(to remind me to be greatful to the Lord for helping me during that time) I painted it during one of the darkest insomnia night i ever had, after my surgery. I just pray and pray to the Lord to put me to sleep regularly again and again and HE did it, and My Christian's friend and my family prayed for me also. I have a lot of patients with this problem. and I only prescribe medications to those with a mental problem on the side, like Schizophrenia or Biopolar disorder, and I have one with Hyperthyroidism taking Desyrel for the insomnia, the normal people we work with them, and the Psychologist and pastors/chaplains to help them to go back to sleep normally. What I post in this forum(once again) is not medical advise is just my opinion, my christian opinion. But my dear Madam, if you feel uncomftable with my opinion I am sorry about it. There is not need to be rough with your fellow human just because he or she has different opinion. That's when a Christian behave like our Lord Christ(that's what christian means behave like Christ). With love and understanding. I hope you understand what I mean...And That's what AMERICA is all about, different people with different opinion, living together."pluribus unum" and you are right I should be reading right now but my BIBLE to learn to love and understand my Christian and no Christian fellows more. CIAO>




rose2005 said:


> Being a *Physician's Assistant *???  I'm sure you can educate yourself, and you really need to. It is very obvious that you don't know much about Insomnia and have never suffered from it. Please don't tell us not to try any medication.
> 
> I am saying this the nicest way I can after reading all your posts on this.
> 
> ...


----------



## annabella1 (Feb 11, 2003)

Mom drinks tonic water mixed 50/50 with juice at lunch time to get rid of restless legs. It has quinine in it and that is what does the trick. Also to sleep better she makes sure she doesn't eat for 3 hours before bed. Then 1/2 hour before bed she drinks 2 tablespoons of ground walnuts in 1/2 cup skim milk. Works like a charm.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

ground walnuts and skim milk? well dang...that's a new one on me. high protein (good for sleep they say), and the nuts would also give fat....May have to try that, sounds pretty good.


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

rose2005 said:


> If I take Benadryl I could clean everyones home in Virginia and still be wired to go!
> 
> Not for me....
> 
> Rose



Hey Rose,
I'll buy the Benadryl if you want to come on over!!!!

Alice in Virginia


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

Restless again last night. Took two Valarian capsules at 11 and finally slept good till morning. They are my new bast friend...I feel fine this morning also.


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

Can't Sleep try these tips.
1.No reading or watching TV in bed
2.Go to bed when you're sleepy tired, not when it's time to go to bed by habit
3.Wind down during the second half of the evening before bedtime. 90 minutes before bed don't get involved in any kind of anxiety provoking activities or thoughts. 
4.Do some breathing exercises or try to relax major muscle groups 30mins before bed.
5.Have your room cool rather than warm.
6.Exercise in the afternoon or early evening, but no later than 3 hours before bedtime.
7.Don't over-eat, and eat 2-3 hours before bedtime
8.Don't nap during the day
9.No coffee, alcohol or cigarettes two to three hours before bedtime
10.Listen to calming music or the sounds of nature CD
11.Turn off all the lights in the bedroom because that can keep you awake
12. If your clock lights up at night turn it around so you can not see the lights from it.

Hope you get some good night ZZZZZ's


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

rose2005 said:


> I'm pleased for you Suz. Hope it keeps up!
> 
> White Eagle...I've done all that you said and more and been unable to sleep. It's funny though, I can't stand white noise, soothing sounds on a cd...but when it rains here on our tin roof I sleep well. Maybe I should record that noise!
> 
> Rose


rose2005 if you have alot on your mind that will keep you from getting the sleep you need. I have lots of trouble sleeping at times due to worring about stuff here. Only way lots of times I get to sleep if I have a fan turned on running an it gets nice and cold in my bedroom. I do turn on my nature cd that has the sounds of nature on it alone sounds of a thunder storm coming an then the gentle sound of rain. Most of the time I go right off to sleep but not all.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

Just go and take your pill... if that makes you happy. when you develop alheimertz when you turn 40 that's ok with me have a great week...




rose2005 said:


> My post was not meant to be rough, I respectfully just do not understand you and your medical ideas. I have read, and re-read all your posts above, and have just never met a physician's assistant who believes the things you do.
> It has nothing to do with faith ...or AMERICA (capitals why?). This thread is about the fact that people can not sleep, and not for the reasons you have given, i.e. lack of exercise, thinking about it too much, depression etc.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

greenboy said:


> Just go and take your pill... if that makes you happy. when you develop alheimertz when you turn 40 that's ok with me have a great week...


A very wise man once said: "When you find yourself in a hole, stop digging". Perhaps now would be a good time.


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

I done a research on that word what greenboy said an don't find no meaning for it but if like I put in alheimertz it comes up with Alzheimerâs.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

rose2005 said:


> Maybe that is what he is talking about. But surely a physician's assistant would know how to spell medical terms?
> 
> Rose


I was thinking the exact same thing!

But regardless.....

Greenboy, I think you're simply not understanding the problem others are having. First off, women have entirely and totally different sleep difficulties than men, due to things like hormone levels, a woman's reaction to stress, as well as many many other things that don't make sense to most men; or men deny that women have. 

For instance, it wasn't that many years ago that male physicians insisted that all studies and documentation showed that cramps and fatigue during our menstrual cycle was all in our heads; even though all women knew differently. We couldn't get a doctor on the face of the earth to believer or understand it. Now days, of course, these male "experts" know otherwise. 

Even today in our advanced female medicine, it is just now being discovered that, women can, indeed, be subject to heart disease in the same way men are. It was always insisted that if a women was pre-menopause, surely she did not have the same set of rules for heart attack/failure as a man.

But the point is, research is not always correct nor accurate when it comes to women. Women's bodies react completely different to the rules than what a man's body does.

There are just some things you can't explain to a man, as well as things they can't understanding. Many things that don't make sense or follow the patterns of others. Women have entire and totally a different set of physical patterns than men. Whether it makes sense or not; whether men agree or not; that's how it is.  

In view of this, your patience and understanding would be appreciated. Your advice has been noted. If you have documentation showing a link between Alzheimer and "pills" discussed here, please give us a link. Otherwise, please don't make such claims; rather please respect that people need to make other choices, than what may seem logical to another person, because it's what works for them.


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

I done a fast research an found out this information.

Causes of Secondary Insomnia

Secondary insomnia is often a symptom of an emotional, neurological, or other medical disorder, or of another sleep disorder.

The emotional disorders that can cause secondary insomnia include depression, anxiety, and posttraumatic stress disorder. (Alzheimer's disease and Parkinson's disease) are examples of common neurological disorders that can cause secondary insomnia.

A number of other diseases and conditions can cause secondary insomnia, including:

Conditions that cause chronic pain, such as arthritis and headache disorders 
Conditions that cause difficulty breathing, such as asthma or heart failure 
Overactive thyroid 
Gastrointestinal disorders, such as heartburn 
Stroke 

Sleep disorders, such as restless legs syndrome, also can cause secondary insomnia. In addition, secondary insomnia can be a side-effect of certain medicines or commonly used substances, including:

Caffeine or other stimulants 
Tobacco or other products with nicotine 
Alcohol or other sedatives 
Certain asthma medicines (for example, theophylline) and some allergy and cold medicines 
Beta blockers (medicines used to treat heart conditions) 


Me I have Chronic insomnia an it can be a real pain at times. I'm suppose to take medicine for it but I don't due to having to take care of my child an DH that is disabled. All of that keeps me on my toes.


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

I can call up my SIL when she gets off work an found out. She is a LPN an knows all the medical terms but when I looked it up on the net there wasn't no word for alheimertz. I may also call up my BF that works at a drug store too.


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

I pulled up a Medical Dictionary and put in the word it comes up with sorry, the term alheimertz  is not in the dictionary. Of what I found out there is no drug or pill that can cause Alzheimer's. Alzheimer's is caused by many things but not by taking a pill. I just called my SIL at work and she said there is no drug called alheimertz. I hope I'm not getting mixed up now gosh doing lots of research on these words can drive you up wall. LOL.


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

Well at least GB didn't call it oldtimers disease like some people do. LOL All his previous suggestions about painting, cleaning house, painting walls, gardening do not take into account that most folks have families and can't go about making noise at night if they care about others. But as we have said, most of us are exhausted by night. I have sat on the "john" and felt like I could fall asleep and then when I get back in bed I'm wide awake. I had an early menopause and since then have not had good sleep patterns so I'm sure that is the root cause. Before that I could sleep anytime anywhere!


----------



## annabella1 (Feb 11, 2003)

I recently discovered that I will stay asleep longer and not have to get up to use the bathroom as often during the night if I dress warmly and wear a knit cap. (I came home tired after working and didn't notice I still had my cap on) I wear knit caps to bed always now. I am so better rested.


----------



## Strange Bear (May 13, 2002)

I find that I sleep very well when I take Calcium, Magnesium and Zinc suppliments. I have found the combination in one pill. I think it is the combination that helps, not just one over the other. 
Good luck


----------



## liz08 (Dec 3, 2008)

I find that exercising helps me sleep as well. Don't exercise too close to bedtime, however, as it will hype you up and prevent you from sleeping. I do it in the morning, and I still sleep better at night. It gives me more energy during the day and helps with sleeping at night. I also think that Calms Forte works well. I'd also keep another dose at the bedside in case you wake up in the night. Also, taking a hot bath or shower, and then going straight to bed can do wonders. Something about the hot, and then getting into cool sheets puts your body to sleep.


----------



## FB.Ironworker (Feb 27, 2009)

someone posted sex and alcohol, i'll agree on that one, but what's with all the prescribed drugs? why not doing what 'm doing typing on the computer? i feel sleepy already. I know people who take medicinal mary -jane. can't do it myself cause my local union drug tests very frequently and randomly. even though it may be prescribed by a doctor.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Here I am way down on the third page but here goes. 
EAT STORE BOUGHT TURKEY. It will knock you out. Won't take the place of the sex or alcohol. Just my .02
By the way happy to see ya post Suzie from France


----------



## PennyJ (Mar 31, 2008)

This thread has been quite interesting (and comical at times ) and informative. It's good to read of others' successes with different things, and failures as well. The different opinions help, too. I, too, suffer from insomnia. I haven't found anything yet that works all of the time for me either. My husband doesn't quite understand my sleep (or lack thereof) patterns, and neither do I. The benadryl does affect everyone differently.......have seen that here in my household of 5. And along with that statement, I don't like taking benadryl or tylenol p.m. because the p.m. in tylenol is benadryl  It usually dries me up so much that I drink so much water that I'm up all night getting rid of water to get rid of the dry mouth that the benadryl caused. (ggrrr) It sometimes gives me "crawly" feeling legs and I end up walking the night away. Sometimes I use the WalMart brand of sleep aid called _equate Sleep Aid Tablets_. The active ingredient is Doxylamine Succinate, 25mg. It is an antihistamine used in some cold meds. It does keep me groggy in the mornings and does work for me sometimes. I've also used Bach's Rescue Remedy and sometimes it helps.

Cheers, and hope everyone gets some zzz's.


----------



## dustyshoes (May 22, 2008)

This type of thing happens more to women than men. Greenboy's experience of not being able to sleep is entirely different than the insomnia that plagues women. Sleeping or not sleeping depends on the harmony of hormones and neurotransmitters. Basically, the brain, adrenals, and thyroid. In american society, the problem is the worst. You won't find solutions from an alophathic doctor and a lot of naturopaths don't have the experience or knowledge to help.

Once you've seen and had bloodwork done and a problem can't be found, the best thing to do is find an alternative practitioner who is experienced with endocrine physiology. THis person will test your cortisol, neurotransmitters, hormones, and electrolytes through saliva testing. A good, experienced practitioner will be able to tell exactly what is going on from this and suggest a healing protocol. Most women entering perimenopause and beyond have adrenal insufficiency, which in turn causes all sorts of other problems, including insomnia, thyroid problems, panic disorders, anxiety, arthritis, diabetes, heart disease, fibromylagia, celiac disease just to name a few.


----------



## georgiamom (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi, I am new but this happened to me when I went I started perimenepause. I was totally scared and didnt know what was happening. My dh was tdy and I was alone with my youngest dd and I hadnt slept in days and also was having other symptoms and finally went to my doctor and that is when he put two and two together. You might want to have some test done. Just a thought. I had sleeping problems for weeks till it got that bad where I went days with no sleep. It went for nights with little sleep then to nights with no sleep. I took to drinking warm milk, sleep aids, my favorite tea with honey and I always go to sleep with music. Nothing worked. I hope you find your answers soon.


----------



## bluesky65 (Jan 1, 2008)

ITS THE TRAMADOL. I use to take tramadol daily for pain...you have to take it early morning. Don't take in the evening or it will keep you awake. To anyone that can't sleep I bought one of those sound machines at the fleamarket and I go to sleep quickly listening to the summer crickets...its awesome.


----------



## bluesky65 (Jan 1, 2008)

Sorry, I thought you were the one taking tramadol...I got wound up with the other posts.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

I just read all the posts here with great interest. I have been on Zyprexa for 6 years for Bipolar disorder. Zyprexa has a sedative effect on the body. I slept great for those 6 years. Due to the economy I can no longer afford my Zyprexa. It costs $256 a month. I have weened myself off the drug over the last 6 weeks and now I can no longer sleep at night. I get no more then 2 hours of sleep and I feel like the living dead. I plan on going to my doctor as soon as I have enough money to cover it but until then I think I will try a couple of your suggestions. I have to be careful that I don't go into a manic state but a good nights sleep would be great.
Linda


----------



## liz08 (Dec 3, 2008)

As someone else mentioned, Calms Forte seems to work pretty well for helping with sleep issues. There are a number of good herbal supplements that you can definitely try, but Calms Forte is probably the safest one to try with the least side effects and the least drug interactions. It works very well for many people in helping them to getter more sleep at night without waking. It's also great for calming nerves and anxiety.


----------



## khelzy09 (Feb 9, 2010)

What you eat and drink during the day can affect your sleep at night. Too much caffeine, smoking, and alcohol before bed all contribute to poor sleep.Too much stimulating activity before bed, be it vigorous exercise or watching violent stories and images on the nightly news, can make it hard to sleep. Life stress, like a new job, family conflict, or financial worries can keep you up at night. Or you may have a disease where sleeplessness is a common symptom. Chronic pain may also be keeping you awake.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I know this thread was started several years ago but is still interesting. 

Several months ago I took a type of test with my natural health doctor. It was about 4 pages about your symptoms. Anyway, you total the points and it points to different problems you are having. In the end, I was having Liver/gallbladder, Low Thyroid, and Hormonal imbalance. She muscle tested me for "Standard Process" brand A-F Betafood, Prolamine Iodine and Chaste Tree.

I started taking them and the very next night, I slept like a log. I have been on these for about two weeks now and get a very restful sleep every night and actually wake up in the morning feeling good.

This has not happened in years. I would go right to sleep then wake up around midnight -two am. and could not go back to sleep. I would have leg cramps, a nervous feeling in my body and just plain could not sleep. I had tried everything.

I am thinking it might be the iodine. (or lack of) I feel so much better now, even in the daytime.


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm glad this thread came up again. I have been taking 1 mg of lorazapam for the last 8 years. I sleep really good. Doctor now wants me to go to 1/2 mg and then stop using it because it's controlled and we have a drug problem in this area. You'd think that wouldn't be such a big deal but the 1/2 does nothing for me. I lie awake at night now and I have to get up at 3:30 am to go to work. I'm thinking that menopause isn't helping the situation either. I fall asleep with no problems but don't stay asleep. I'm going to try calmforte and if that helps I'll ditch the lorazapam.


----------

